# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Самые-самые штрафы в древности и не очень.

## Irina

10 место: В средневековой Испании надо было платить по 10 золотых, если вы отоваривались в той же ткацкой лавке, что и королевские фрейлины и тем более сами августейшие особы. И упаси вас бог пошить себе ТОЧНО ТАКОЕ ЖЕ платье! За это полагалась экзекуция и ссылка.

9 место: Плата за слишком большое количество лошадей. Цугом, то есть на восьмерке лошадей, могли ездить только бояре и дворяне, а если вы были купцом (хоть и богатым), больше четверки у вас быть не могло.

8 место: В Израиле до сих пор можно схлопотать штраф за непокрытые паркетом полы в свинарнике. Вообще-то, свинину евреи не едят, но поросят там все-таки разводят. А паркет нужен, чтобы они не топтали своими копытами священную израильскую землю.

7 место: В Персии платили просто «на здоровье шаха» - так, знаете, чтобы он подольше правил.(Это от меня как ДПС, прямо)

6 место: В Новгороде (до того, как его подчинил Иван Грозный) можно было отдать серьезные деньги за отсутствие перед домом проезжей дороги. И, говорят, это была доходная статья бюджета. Многим знатным новгородцам было проще платить, чем приводить дорогу в порядок.

5 место: Дань за слишком тихий голос, которую брали со своих работников португальские торговцы. Если у вас слишком тихий голос, вас никто не услышит на базаре, а следовательно, прибыли будет меньше.

4 место: В Свазиленде до сих пор берут штраф с семей, которые не потрудились хорошенько откормить свою дочку к свадьбе. Худые невесты там совершенно не котируются.

3 место: В средневековой Франции огромные деньги выплачивали церкви родственники молодоженов, которые не соизволили в первое утро вывесить на балкон простыни с доказательствами девственности невесты.

2 место: Злостное непочитание Венеры Каллипиги в Древней Греции. Упаси вас бог не проявить должное внимание к храму или статуе этой дамы. За одноразовое презрение – штраф, а если вы проигнорируете ее несколько раз подряд – будете платить жрецам три месяца подряд. Кстати, Каллипига значит «прекраснопопая».

1 место: Представьте себе, отсутствие бани. За это платили пошлину владельцы постоялых дворов под Петербургом в 18 веке. Началось это после того, как Петр I не смог помыться во время переезда из Москвы в Петербург. Кстати, европейцы этого совершенно не понимали, и считали баню совершенно варварским обычаем. Русские в ответ считали дикими европейцев - как же, действительно, так – не мыться?

----------

